# foldup work table



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

this might be of use to you guys that are tight on shop space
fold up assembly table/work bench

Foldup Assembly Table Put Away Full


----------



## Half Fast Eddie (Jan 12, 2022)

Nicely done.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Great idea but it would likely take me an hour to get rid of everything that managed to collect on the top so I could fold it up.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

I modified a shop table to fold up, which will come in handy when I decide to move to a new house/shop. For now though as stated above the stuff on top and the shelf below would take a day or two to find an alternative place to live. 
4D


----------

